# Taking Breath Test with minor symptoms?



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm fairly new to this forum so I'm still feeling around, but in a nutshell I have been diagnosed with IBS and I believe I might have SIBO due to some past experiences(several years ago I had two surgeries in a months time which required me to be on antibiotics for several weeks, and the outcome from being on thoughs antibiotics for that short period of time was AWESOME!!! Lets just say for 4-5 months afterwards I felt brand new with very little symptoms). So I believe that Dr. Pimental is on to something and I would really like to be tested for bacteria overgrowth, but I have been hesitating because I just got over the stomach flu about a week ago and my symptoms have not been as strong as they usually are so I'm afraid the test might not be as accurate due to this. What do you people think? I usually have cramping, diarrhea, discomfort, low energy level, bad breath, often having bowel movements 3-6 times a day usually 75% being diarrhea. But I'm currently just having discomfort and cramps right now. I really want to get on with this I have school starting in several weeks, my parents are getting to the end of their ropes because they just don't understand, something has to give so please help me out here thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It really hasn't been established that IBS is caused by sibo first off, but you may have both perhaps.The lactulose test isn't very accurate either for sibo.There maybe other reasons why antibiotics helped, other then sibo.You need to try to find a good doctor who is familar with IBS and SIBO and can figure out the right tests for you. There is another method, but I think it is pretty avasive really where they do a culture.


----------

